# They are taking a beating



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I was hoping for a good pheasant hatch this year but my hopes are fading. If prime time for the hatch is the last week in May and the first week in June it doesn't look good. We have had cool wet weather for the last 8 or 10 days. The 9,10 and11 of June has to have been a killer for any small chicks.The bright side is the rain has saved many farmers from a very bad year. A farmer with a good crop is in a lot better mood than one that is broke.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

You could very well be right with this rain effecting the hatch. However, even with a poor hatch, the number carry over birds from last year is insane. It will still be a good season regardless!

I'd worry more about the cover that is vanishing from this state!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I wondered how the hatch is going. Haven't seen any chicks yet but they should be showing up soon. The rains the last 10 days were apx 6" here and 42 degrees this morning..


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Wet, cold and no chicks seen to date.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't think the majority hatch until July.That's why Resources people don't want farmers to hay CRP until Aug. 1.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Some things never change, I have seen several good sized broods. Dick you should see some in a couple of weeks. Like always the boys from Valley are always a couple of weeks behind. :lol:


----------



## 2Socks (Apr 18, 2006)

I don't know much but, I'd say bad winters and drought are worse and since that did not happen have a beer! Unless you are are a cheesehead then they are all dead stay home!


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

spoke to a rancher/farmer friend of mine today and he cut about a 40-50 acre field of hay yesterday and killed 2 hens and chased 4 others off their nest. He counted 11 eggs in one of the nests. I know this sounds bad but I also know a lot of hens are nesting in the adjacent field which is about 100 acres in size. From hunting the area last year I know there are dozens of hens in the area. The weather this week should help.

I think there may be 1 or 2 left for this year :wink:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

My uncle reported seeing broods of new borns when cutting hay as well as birds still on the nest. Spoke with a few friends south of Kulm the other day and they are reporting new broods while starting to hay. The drought conditions have delayed cutting of many areas which bodes well for the birds.


----------

